# Is it impossible to lower bf while running lantus?



## NotSmall (Jun 28, 2010)

Don't get me wrong - I'm not running lantus with a cutting cycle but normally when I cycle my bodyfat will tend to drop - by adding lantus daily at 30iu with breakfast am I making this impossible?

I will still be doing 45mins - 1hr fasted cardio on waking pre-breakfast and therefore obviously pre-lantus so I am hoping that even if lantus blocks fat burning while it is active then it may be possible to burn fat first thing and then build muscle during the day...

What do you think my experienced and learned brethren?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I think ny doing ure lantus after cardio you should still be able to. the only issue with insul is it blunts lipolysis however overall fat burn we know is less cals in than burned etc so overall still should be able to.

a good addition would be some ghrp6 pre bed or growth and some ghrp6 pre cardio IMO


----------



## NotSmall (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah thats kinda what I figure mate - am hoping someone might chime in with some experince to confirm!

I will be running 5iu GH at bedtime and 5iu GH on waking pre-cardio so I have tried to stack everything in my favour - time will tell...


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

I think you'll find that Lantus is active for 26 or so hours, so whilst tailing off, it would probably still be preventing fat loss the next morning.

And, not wanting to educate granny about dairy products, I hope you're building up to 30iu a day, and not jumping straight in.

I'd be interested to hear about your results with this though.


----------



## NotSmall (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah I just checked and as you say the active life is 18-26hrs, surely it does not completely block fatburning for this whole window? If that was the case then diabetics who have to use the stuff would be completely unable to lose weight - surely this is not the case? Not saying it isn't, I genuinely don't know - if it is though then rough deal for them!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

It depends on your diet.

If there is a shortage of carbs and of glycogen, then catecholamines & glucagon will stimulate lipolysis along with some protein breakdown anyhow. The body has a number of mechanisms (3) to prevent blood sugar from dropping too low, and this can over-ride the lipolysis inhibiting effects of the insulin.

J


----------



## NotSmall (Jun 28, 2010)

Joshua said:


> It depends on your diet.
> 
> If there is a shortage of carbs and of glycogen, then catecholamines & glucagon will stimulate lipolysis along with some protein breakdown anyhow. The body has a number of mechanisms (3) to prevent blood sugar from dropping too low, and this can over-ride the lipolysis inhibiting effects of the insulin.
> 
> J


Thanks for your reply - yeah that makes alot of sense, in the absence of carbs and glycogen are there ways to influence the body more towards lipolysis as opposed to protein breakdown?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

In any given moment you cannot simaltaneously gain muscle and lose fat, however the day is full of an endless amount of moments if that makes sense?

IMO it's about manipulating your timings to have the lantus in to help growth during recovery periods and increasing lipolysis between times.

Definenetly do-able but would take a bit of experimenting to get right re gh/slin and nutrient timings around workouts and recovery


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

another option would be to have 2 days per week dedicated to fat loss. these days i would keep carbs very low, use ghrp6 and no slin.

then as per normal other days per week.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

hilly said:


> another option would be to have 2 days per week dedicated to fat loss. these days i would keep carbs very low, use ghrp6 and no slin.
> 
> then as per normal other days per week.


Goes back to the defenition of my moment, depending on training schedule and days off, post workout and the following 24 hours dedicated to growth and then diet up until your next session, akin to dats alternating fasting protocols


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Goes back to the defenition of my moment, depending on training schedule and days off, post workout and the following 24 hours dedicated to growth and then diet up until your next session, akin to dats alternating fasting protocols


Yup altho i dnt like the actual fasting approach couldnt do this myself, i would just pro/fats for these days.

currentyl trying the approach during pct and will continue into bulk just very simply on a daily basis.

I cut carbs after 8pm, shoot growth pre bed and hit fasted cardio. some ghrp6 pre cardio also. i then dont eat for an hour afterwards.

when i start bulking and cycling this will stay the same but i will go much higher carbs on training days. non training days i will not eat any carbs after fasted cardio and also do another cardio session later in the day. see if i can lean bulk for a while.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> omg finally another thinker,
> 
> yes yes yes im gna rep u later but try to ultra super duper rep u
> 
> ...


Aw shucks, cheers Scott and there was me thinking you thought I was another mediocre idiot who blindly does what weeman, rs & jw tell him to:tongue:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> i use two large muscle group days for low carbs, high cardio and bcaas, create fat loss,
> 
> next day ill bump protein back, add carbs and use that starvation increase in protein to cause the superovercomp associated with bouts of depression, starvation, bump gh up, appears to keep my bf% low and keep me gaining.


Interesting, so for example if training 3 days per week you would have these days low carbs say around 150g?? plus 2 lots of cardio sessions keeping protein nice and high say around 300g for myself as only weight 200lb.

then on off days from training pull pro back to 150/200?? double carbs to say 300??

thoughts scott


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Personally I find you can, just by adjusting peps and diet etc

Never found it to be a big deal..

However I suppose fat loss would be faster without..

I shoot 30iu most morns when i remember


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

same here been using 30ius each morn throught diet, hav found tho tht tightened up more on hol in its absence, will be using it until 4 weeks out id say then il drop it out


----------

